# A thread does not show up for me.



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Talk About Marriage







www.talkaboutmarriage.com





I post regularly on this thread which is under Politics, but the thread and title are never visible to me if I just browse under Politics looking for it. I have to do a keyword search to find it. I asked moderators about it and they can see it if they go looking under Politics. But I can't and it's the only one I've noticed like that and it's been that way for at least 3 months I think. So I'm not as concerned now that I know other people can find it, but I just wanted to mention it because there seems to be a glitch. This is a thread I follow.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you put OP, *NextTimeAround* on ignore? That will cause entire threads to disappear.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

That is definitely strange, but as Cletus notes, if you have the original poster on your ignore list, it may hide their original post, which includes the thread title.

Daniel


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Administrator said:


> That is definitely strange, but as Cletus notes, if you have the original poster on your ignore list, it may hide their original post, which includes the thread title.
> 
> Daniel


Thanks. I was looking for my ignore list the other day and couldn't find it, but that would make sense and probably is why. Thanks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Thanks. I was looking for my ignore list the other day and couldn't find it, but that would make sense and probably is why. Thanks.


Click on your avatar in upper right corner and go to 'account settings'. On left side is a list that you scroll down to 'ignoring'.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Click on your avatar in upper right corner and go to 'account settings'. On left side is a list that you scroll down to 'ignoring'.


I would have given said advice, but it's become sorta clear that I'm on that list


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I would have given said advice, but it's become sorta clear that I'm on that list


It is not a short one.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Tasorundo said:


> It is not a short one.


I guess I have a stronger stomach. j/k


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Click on your avatar in upper right corner and go to 'account settings'. On left side is a list that you scroll down to 'ignoring'.


Thanks but just so you know that's not where it is on mine and I finally did find it today. It's not on the left on mine. Once you have account settings then you have to go to just above her text starts and there's a little box and it's in there with a bunch of other stuff. It's not in a place I'd expect it to be.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Thanks but just so you know that's not where it is on mine and I finally did find it today. It's not on the left on mine. Once you have account settings then you have to go to just above her text starts and there's a little box and it's in there with a bunch of other stuff. It's not in a place I'd expect it to be.


Just to confirm, you have sorted this out now, right?

Let me know if you still need any help with this.

Daniel


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Administrator said:


> Just to confirm, you have sorted this out now, right?
> 
> Let me know if you still need any help with this.
> 
> Daniel


Thanks, Daniel. Yes, I got it sorted. Thanks so much!


----------

